
Show HN: Build custom P2P messaging protocol over BitTorrent in 10 minutes - atomashpolskiy
http://atomashpolskiy.github.io/bt/extension-protocol/
======
atomashpolskiy
In this simple tutorial I show how to utilize BitTorrent extension protocol to
create custom peer-to-peer messenger, with the help of Bt library. Hope you
find it interesting, and I'll be happy to try to answer all of your questions.
Cheers!

